# Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner' (PFK featured)



## Gary Nelson (30 Jun 2012)

Well, I thought I best start my journal that was first started 6 months ago now.... yes another corner tank I hear you say, but I believe I have conquered this one  well I think I have anyway.

I originally had an 'aquaone' corner tank about 2 years ago, which to be honest I had always struggled with flow issues and plants never being that successful, although I could grow really good algae!
After about a year of this I decided to get a 'normal tank' and opted for a faithful Rio 180 in white, but sadly after buying it and setting it up, I decided it was just not for our room and it did not look right... one being right next to the fireplace, hard to describe but it just was not for me or right for the lounge - it just looked cramped and squashed in. 
After much debate I decided to sell it and go back to another corner tank and went for the Trigon 190 in dark wood, but I’d already got ideas for flow and how I wanted it to look in our home.

I started to set this up at the end of December 2011 and I wanted a fairly low maintenance aquarium, something looking very green and natural and to be home to my Rainbow fish. 
So here on the first picture is as it stands today, followed by the build and progress...










The build begins...end of December 2011
First job was to paint the back of the tank black and I used 'black board paint' this gives a very nice even finish. Then the wood was positioned into place... I wanted this to be coming forward towards the front glass and just out of the water.




Eco Complete and rock going in... 
I decided to bank the back right up and inserted some pieces of plastic cut from a few old DVD cases to help strengthen it and keep the gravel in place once banked up; I also used up some of the rock that did not have the best shapes or colours and placed these towards the back – this also helped to make the wood feel very solid and kept it in perfect position.







I tied some java moss onto a few places on the wood and began filling, as I wanted to get my inlet and outlet pipes all working.  I opted to use the grey Ehiem kits (1&2) and I was going to attempt to add a skimmer on as well as I hate the surface scum on the water.
This meant straight away that the Trigon back lid had to be modified to the shape of the taps, so I made a template and then got to work with my Dremel.  I wanted this to look almost as if it had been cut and fitted at the Jewel factory, so a nice neat and tight fit around the contours of the taps was VERY important to me, and me being a perfectionist it took me some 2 hours!




Once I was happy with the lid, I began planting up. I opted for some lower maintenance plants and went for:
Java fern ‘needle’
Monoselium tenereum
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'green'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'brown'
Echinodorus tenellus
Eleocharis parvula
Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
Staurogyne repens
Anubias bart v. nana




My skimmer was an adapted V2 compact – again my Dremel was out as I had to adapt some sections of the Ehiem connectors so that the skimmer would sit at the correct height for the water.  This was allot of trial and error but I got there in the end, the skimmer intake can be adjusted, so I opted for around 90% of the suction on the lower basket inlet and 10% on the surface skimmer… this keeps the water's top crystal clear!
The outlet is just one tapered Eheim nozzle, no power heads or extra pumps and I’ve found this to be perfect flow for the whole tank.










As things were going great, I decided to treat the tank to a new regulator for the co2 – I opted to go for the ‘Easy Aqua Twin Gauge Regulator & Solenoid’ from Aqua Essentials, after watching Richards review…  this ticked all the boxes for me and I have to say it’s a very well made and reliable bit of kit!







I am currently using the up atomizer for co2 distribution along with a G6, running at  2BPS – some of you may have read on my other posts issues with the G6, but after this was swapped out a while back I’m pleased to say it’s been fine.
I am EI dosing with dry salts direct into the water column and again, plants are responding great! So, so far so good….







More photos will follow and I will take some pics of the progress and capture some of the inhabitants as well.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Jun 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

lovely looking tank, really like it!


----------



## Polyester (30 Jun 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

Healthy and nice looking tank!   

Big thanks for showing us/me a good solution for storage of tools, the magnetic rack on the door   
Definitely will buy a skimmer as soon as possible, seems to save a lot of work.


----------



## Gary Nelson (30 Jun 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> lovely looking tank, really like it!



Thanks Iain   




			
				Polyester said:
			
		

> Healthy and nice looking tank!
> 
> Big thanks for showing us/me a good solution for storage of tools, the magnetic rack on the door
> Definitely will buy a skimmer as soon as possible, seems to save a lot of work.



Yes the magnetic strip is a Wilkos special, £2.00


----------



## Ady34 (30 Jun 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

Hi Gary,
that set up just looks awesome!
Ive been awaiting your journal for some time now, and although the white juwel iwagumi had me intrigued i am not dissappointed with the darkwood trigon   
Everything looks perfectly suited and exceptionally healthy in there   
Im loving the attention to detail in the hood notching and think the skimmer is a great and subtle addition.
Im really pleased this has come together for you mate as i know it must have been disheartening suffering the issues you did with the G6.
I think your probably right in going for the trigon, as i imagine the rio 180 would have fitted pretty tightly into that spot and looked a little out of place being tucked up against the fireplace....however id like a cheeky photo of it just to see it in all its white shiny glory   
Great work, very neat and im really looking forward to following the progression and finding out more.
Cheeerio for now,
Ady.


----------



## adamhawk (30 Jun 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

What time are you coming around to do mine? Amazing, really nice looking tank and too good sorted. Where are your cabinet lights from and where did you find plug timers like that?


----------



## Gary Nelson (30 Jun 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Hi Gary,
> that set up just looks awesome!
> Ive been awaiting your journal for some time now, and although the white juwel iwagumi had me intrigued i am not dissappointed with the darkwood trigon
> Everything looks perfectly suited and exceptionally healthy in there
> ...



Cheers Ady,  thanks for your great comments - yes my rio 180 was short lived, 10 days to be honest, the cabinet was hand built, which took me longer to build than setting this up.... here are a couple of pics for you....










			
				adamhawk said:
			
		

> What time are you coming around to do mine? Amazing, really nice looking tank and too good sorted. Where are your cabinet lights from and where did you find plug timers like that?



Thank you - the lights are from Wickes, I fitted a door sensor onto each door, so as soon as either of the doors opens the lights come on - great for when I'm doing maintanence


----------



## Alastair (30 Jun 2012)

*Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

Tank looks great Gary, very lush and fits perfect in the room. 
You must be really pleased with it 

Ps where did you get the prime from with a squeeze top like that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Nelson (30 Jun 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

Cheers mate, yes I am.... To be honest it was the mrs that kept telling me to post some pics up on here (3 months ago) now.  Glad I have done though as its nice to hear such positive comments.  The pump dispenser on the prime bottle was from an old stress coat bottle I had some years ago and the thread fits perfect on the 500ml bottle! Easier to dose too, as you know you don't need much of this as it goes a long way.


----------



## awtong (30 Jun 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

That is one sweet looking tank.  The attention to detail on the lids and cabinets is amazing.

Andy


----------



## Ian Holdich (30 Jun 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

stunning mate, really well done!


----------



## Gary Nelson (30 Jun 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> stunning mate, really well done!




Cheers Ian


----------



## greenink (30 Jun 2012)

*Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

Why the switch in CO2 from the AM1000 to the Up Atomiser? I did the same... Just curious. And is it on the filter intake or outlet?


----------



## Gary Nelson (30 Jun 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*



			
				mikeappleby said:
			
		

> Why the switch in CO2 from the AM1000 to the Up Atomiser? I did the same... Just curious. And is it on the filter intake or outlet?



Yes well spotted, I changed back to my atomiser when I bought the G6, mainly because I opted to have one single outlet with a tapered nozzle for higher flow rate. As good as the AM1000 is, it did reduce flow somewhat.  I decided to run my atomiser on the outlet as I found that when I ran it on the inlet it seemed to get dirty quicker and produce bigger bubbles! I thought this might lose the effect on co2 then.... Besides when the atomiser is nice and clean the bubbles are finer and you can't see them as much


----------



## Ian Holdich (30 Jun 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

also, can i ask why you went from the Eheim to the G6?


PS is that the 2073?


----------



## Ady34 (30 Jun 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

....and whats the black box with the blue front and red numbers, is it a ph/c02 controller?


----------



## Gary Nelson (30 Jun 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> ....and whats the black box with the blue front and red numbers, is it a ph/c02 controller?



Yes it is a ph controller, although it controls nothing.  I have it set just as a visual display and as a rough guide to ph readings only, just so I know all is well.... It's not connected to my co2 as I know that can cause havoc with incorrect co2 levels.



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> also, can i ask why you went from the Eheim to the G6?
> 
> 
> PS is that the 2073?



Yes mate, it was a 2075.... It was a good filter and I had it about 18months, I did have a few taps go very stiff and one even snap on me... Not good! I opted for the G6 as I kept reading on George's posts how good it was.... It's his fault I'm £350 lighter! lol - no it is a really good filter and I find it much easier for maintenance, I just clean the mechanical filter once per week at water change time and I run 2 x 100ml bags of purigen in he chemical cartridge.


----------



## Gary Nelson (1 Jul 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

I meant to put in my post before, that seeing as I'm new to EI dosing is it ok adding the salts direct to water? I'm currently dosing:

Day 1 
50% Water Change and:-
Add 7/16 tsp Potassium Nitrate (KNO3)
Add 5/32 tsp Monopotassium Phosphate (KH2PO4) 
Add 1 1/8 tsp Magnesium Sulphate (MgSO4)

Day 2 
Add 5/32 tsp TNC Trace

Day 3 
Add 7/16 tsp Potassium Nitrate (KNO3)
Add 5/32 tsp Monopotassium Phosphate (KH2PO4) 
Add 1 1/8 tsp Magnesium Sulphate (MgSO4)

Day 4 
Add 5/32 tsp TNC Trace

Day 5 
Add 7/16 tsp Potassium Nitrate (KNO3)
Add 5/32 tsp Monopotassium Phosphate (KH2PO4) 
Add 1 1/8 tsp Magnesium Sulphate (MgSO4)

Day 6 Rest 
Day 7 Rest


----------



## Ady34 (1 Jul 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

I was gonna ask you about that. Ive seen a video of Mark Evans dosing this way but have read somewhere that if you keep shrimp they may be affected by eating particles before they dissolve...but i cant remember where and it may be another myth! Other than this i dont think there is a problem, saves time and effort mixing up a solution.


----------



## Gary Nelson (1 Jul 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

Hi Ady, yes I think I saw that video somewhere too... I don't have any shrimp so might be ok... Maybe Mark will be along soon to confirm this   

What ferts are you doing on yours at the mo? As it look good mate.


----------



## Ady34 (1 Jul 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

Started ei but mixed with water. Currently using a 'special N' type mix from apfuk and trace mix...having a few issues at the moment. Just ordered some normal ei macro salts and will be dosing a 'proper' regime from then onwards. Was having better sucees with TPN+ but think ive been cocking up dosing macro and micro one after the other on the same day


----------



## Gary Nelson (2 Jul 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Started ei but mixed with water. Currently using a 'special N' type mix from apfuk and trace mix...having a few issues at the moment. Just ordered some normal ei macro salts and will be dosing a 'proper' regime from then onwards. Was having better sucees with TPN+ but think ive been cocking up dosing macro and micro one after the other on the same day



Ah i see... Easilly done though - my plants seem to be responding well, although i was just a bit concerned about the fish when dropping salts in the water, although the fish seem fine so far....


----------



## Ady34 (3 Jul 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

Happy birthday man. What you gonna get treated to?


----------



## Gary Nelson (3 Jul 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Happy birthday man. What you gonna get treated to?



Cheers Ady    I'm not sure as yet I do fancy a set of those nice curved scissors


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Jul 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

have a good un Gary!

make sure they say ADA on the side...


----------



## Gary Nelson (3 Jul 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> have a good un Gary!
> 
> make sure they say ADA on the side...




Cheers Ian, I sure will and you are right has to be ADA ones


----------



## Gary Nelson (4 Jul 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

I am getting a few of you PM'ing me asking about the skimmer - im due to do a pipe clean soon so i'll have the skimmer off and take some pics of it and the parts i have modified.  im using it with the eheim grey installation sets, but guess it can be used with any really.
Photos to follow....


----------



## JohnC (4 Jul 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

Thanks for posting this journal. Lots of good info and tips here.

Magnetic strip for tool storage - so nicking that


----------



## spill50 (5 Jul 2012)

*Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

Ha ha yeah me too


----------



## Gary Nelson (5 Jul 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

Cheers guys, yes it very usefull and does hold the tools brilliant


----------



## Iain Sutherland (5 Jul 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

I reckon half of UKAPS are out buying magnetic knife holders this weekend, know i am!


----------



## Gary Nelson (5 Jul 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> I reckon half of UKAPS are out buying magnetic knife holders this weekend, know i am!




lol, I did not realise it was so popular, I might invest in some Wilkos shares now   

It does work well though and tools always to hand


----------



## Gary Nelson (8 Sep 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

Well, a bit of an update on this scape... I stripped it all down last Saturday and have totally redone it, I'll be posting some pics up soon


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Sep 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

look forward to it!


----------



## Ady34 (8 Sep 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

Me too  
Did you just fancy a change?


----------



## Gary Nelson (8 Sep 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

Yes I just though a change would be nice, the last few tanks I've done have always had carpet of grass of some sort, this time ive gone for some Fiji course sand! Against the green of the plants it looks ace... I'll get some pics up soon


----------



## tim (9 Sep 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

Looking forward to your new scape Gary knowing how much of a PITA corner tanks are always good seeing one as well kept as yours


----------



## Gary Nelson (9 Sep 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*



			
				tim said:
			
		

> Looking forward to your new scape Gary knowing how much of a PITA corner tanks are always good seeing one as well kept as yours



Cheers Tim, I'm just waiting to get my last few plants in then the camera will be out


----------



## Gary Nelson (23 Sep 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner' (re-scaped)*

Right then, at last a couple of photos of my re-scape - gone is the grass to a more open fuji sand path way, to under the wood cave... the fish seem to love it!  This was planted about 3 weeks ago and already the plants are starting to fill in nicely - I have just started dosing EI, so hopefully things will still progress.
Not the best quality photos, but you get the idea...


----------



## Ady34 (23 Sep 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

Considering how difficult corner tanks are supposed to be to scape you have the nack of rolling great scapes out one after another, this is another belter Gary   
I particularly like how natural the stone positions look.
Really like marbled hatchet fish too   
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Gary Nelson (23 Sep 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Considering how difficult corner tanks are supposed to be to scape you have the nack of rolling great scapes out one after another, this is another belter Gary
> I particularly like how natural the stone positions look.
> Really like marbled hatchet fish too
> Cheerio
> Ady



Cheers Ady   
Yes corner tanks are difficult and I'd love a conventional size tank, but the corner one fits our room perfect and I have to keep the mrs happy too   the Hatchets are great fish, I've got 9 of them and they really do stick close together... I'd definitely recommend them.

PS, thanks for all your advice yesterday on the EI mixing too


----------



## Ady34 (23 Sep 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

No prob Gary  I'd asked the question myself to John at APFUK so knew double the concentration would be ok so i mixed my own that way and it did all dissolve. Clive always suggests its not rocket science and just to use a teaspoon and add that way. I heap mine right up so my mix will be strong


----------



## tim (23 Sep 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

looks very nice indeed look forward to more updates


----------



## Alastair (24 Sep 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

Fantastic Gary, I liked your first scape alot, never a big fan or corner tanks but you've done this one proud. Looks even better with the rescape. I really like it  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Nelson (24 Sep 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Fantastic Gary, I liked your first scape alot, never a big fan or corner tanks but you've done this one proud. Looks even better with the rescape. I really like it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cheers Alastair   They are tricky to get right and even more tricky to get the flow correct too - I really need to get some better quality photo's up though to show how it really looks.


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Sep 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Considering how difficult corner tanks are supposed to be to scape you have the nack of rolling great scapes out one after another, this is another belter Gary   y


I have to agree, one of the best so far, just love it  congrats


----------



## Gary Nelson (24 Sep 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Ady34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks very much Paulo,


----------



## jimwalsh (1 Oct 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

Hi Gary

love the tank. it is serving as a big inspiration for my journey into planted tanks

my wife bought me a trigon for my birthday and I am slightly daunted by the size 

but seeing the great results you have got gives me some hope that I can get somewhere with it...

cheers

Jim


----------



## Gary Nelson (1 Oct 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

Cheers Jim,  you will be surprised how quickly the room starts to disappear when you add plants, even more so when wood or rock are added as well - what sort of design / scape are you looking to do?
Are you going to be using the supplied installed Juwel filter? The only thing you have to make sure is that you have more than adequate flow as corner tanks can suffer from bad flow distribution.
I'll be looking out for you journal and looking forward to seeing some of your photos too


----------



## jimwalsh (2 Oct 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

I have a fluval 305 which came with the tank 

I am looking to do a rock and grass type effort 

I will post photos once I figure out how to load them ...


----------



## Gary Nelson (4 Oct 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

Sounds good Jim, i'll be watching your journal develop   

I have added a few new Crypts since my last photos and my new EI dosing seems to be working OK, plants are filling out nicely - i'll post some more pics up at the weekend


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Oct 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner' (re-scaped)*



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> Right then, at last a couple of photos of my re-scape - gone is the grass to a more open fuji sand path way, to under the wood cave... the fish seem to love it!  This was planted about 3 weeks ago and already the plants are starting to fill in nicely - I have just started dosing EI, so hopefully things will still progress.
> Not the best quality photos, but you get the idea...




sorry mate i missed this one!!

Looks superb, it really is a skill to make a bow fronted corner tank look like a rectangle, but once again you have accomplished it. 
I'll always have a place in my heart for corner tanks, as you can learn loads from them, regarding flow and getting things right.

the best corner scape on here.

and chance of a vid?


----------



## Gary Nelson (8 Oct 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

Cheers for those nice compliments Ian, I will get some more updated photos on soon and a video   
The plants have filled out really well since i put the first pics on too, all is going well touch wood!


----------



## Gary Nelson (27 Oct 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

Just thought I would add a couple of upto date photos from today, photos are not the best and CO2 was on, but you can see the growth on the plants.  I have tided the moss up a little and added some green neons which I love!


----------



## Ady34 (28 Oct 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

Looking really really nice mate.
Love the way the two planted areas accent the front curve of the aquarium and then draw your eye into the scape with the pathway, really well thought out and executed, it makes excellent use of the available space  
The left/right balance is good also and the wood compliments this not only in size but directionality too,
Really great scape and growing in nicely, you should be very proud of it  
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Gary Nelson (1 Nov 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

Cheers Ady, yes I am pleased with how its turned out now the plants are filling in, I might have to trim the moss soon though as its getting a bit wild!


----------



## Ian Holdich (1 Nov 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

*claps

really love this mate, very well done.


----------



## Gary Nelson (1 Nov 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

Thanks mate.... I still really think you need to go back to your corner tank   

Looking forward to seeing you at work at AL - will be a good day


----------



## Ben22 (1 Nov 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

Boom would you look at that! It must be hard to balance corner tanks evenly when going for a centre piece, did you find it difficult to get it right? Look ace good outcome!


----------



## Gary Nelson (4 Nov 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*



			
				motionless said:
			
		

> Boom would you look at that! It must be hard to balance corner tanks evenly when going for a centre piece, did you find it difficult to get it right? Look ace good outcome!




Thanks    yes corner tanks are tricky to scape, my idea was to create a pathway off centre from the tank and draw you into the scape towards the back, I was lucky to get the wood to fall about right to also compliment the curve of the pathway, as the path disappears into the back of the tank this then goes into rock work that the fish can actually get through - its a great sight to see them swim up the path and then find there way through all the rocks and appear out the back! They seem to like all the nooks and crannies   

I'll get some close up pics up showing it.


----------



## Antipofish (4 Nov 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

I dont understand why corner tanks are tricky to scape.  In fact I would go so far as to say that I wish I could have a corner tank but my room shape does not lend itself.  Your scape is point in question because this is lovely. And I think the shape of the tank makes the scape much more interesting than many rectangular ones.  Maybe its just your skill that makes it look easier than it is though, cos either way, this is a cracking looking tank Mr


----------



## GHNelson (4 Nov 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*

Gary  
Very nice indeed like the layout of this tank.
Those crypts are nice...where did you get them from  
They have grown some what.  
hoggie


----------



## Gary Nelson (4 Nov 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*



			
				hogan53 said:
			
		

> Gary
> Very nice indeed like the layout of this tank.
> Those crypts are nice...where did you get them from
> They have grown some what.
> hoggie



Cheers Hoggie, yes the crypts are going great guns! Thanks again for those, you packed them up brilliant too


----------



## Gary Nelson (4 Nov 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner' 6 weeks on....*

Just thought I would drop a few photos on today as this scape is 6 weeks old exactly - not the best photos as i'm experimenting with my camera... but you get the idea....   


DSC_0641 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


DSC_0638 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


DSC_0557 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


DSC_0556 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


DSC_0551 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 Nov 2012)

looks amazing gary, plant health is tip top and the layout works brilliantly for a corner tank.
really very nice.


----------



## Lindy (4 Nov 2012)

Looks brilliant. What are the fish in the first photo that are near the surface in a tight wee group? They look really nice.

Cheers


----------



## Gary Nelson (4 Nov 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> looks amazing gary, plant health is tip top and the layout works brilliantly for a corner tank.
> really very nice.




Cheers Iain  the are responding well so far on the EI mix


----------



## Gary Nelson (4 Nov 2012)

ldcgroomer said:
			
		

> Looks brilliant. What are the fish in the first photo that are near the surface in a tight wee group? They look really nice.
> 
> Cheers




Thanks, the fish are marble hatchets, they are mainly a surface dweller and tend to stay in a nice tight group - lovely natural colours too


----------



## Antipofish (5 Nov 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> I dont understand why corner tanks are tricky to scape.  In fact I would go so far as to say that I wish I could have a corner tank but my room shape does not lend itself.  Your scape is point in question because this is lovely. And I think the shape of the tank makes the scape much more interesting than many rectangular ones.  Maybe its just your skill that makes it look easier than it is though, cos either way, this is a cracking looking tank Mr



PS, you're welcome


----------



## Gary Nelson (5 Nov 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi mate, my appolgys   very sorry for missing your nice comments earlier.... I think it was because i was on a mission to get some new pics uploaded yesterday and the house was a little hectic.


----------



## Antipofish (5 Nov 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'*



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 8)  No worries, just joshin' ya   The pics (and the tank really are bloomin impressive.  Like I said, it makes me wish I could have a Trigon, but as layout would dictate, my room is not suitable.


----------



## Gary Nelson (13 Nov 2012)

*Re: Trigon 190 'Crypt Corner'  (Aquatics live treat)*

Here was my treat that I picked up from Aquatics Live... lovely looking bit of kit!   


DSC_0669 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


DSC_0674 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Nov 2012)

was that from Aquajadin?? I wanted a new one...didn't see them. Was is expensive?


----------



## Gary Nelson (13 Nov 2012)

Yes it was mate, they were in the glass cabinet, priced at £34.95 with 20% off that day... Plus they threw in the ADA book! can't complain.  

Did you get their 20% off coupon to use?

PS, funny you should say this as i wanted one off them posh UKAPS shirts that you had on, but could not find them either


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Nov 2012)

i'll swap one for a Cal Aqua drop checker! lol (only joking, i <3 my UKAPS T)

I missed them, i saw the DoAqua tools, i must have been that tired.


----------



## Antipofish (1 Dec 2012)

Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> Well, I thought I best start my journal that was first started 6 months ago now.... yes another corner tank I hear you say, but I believe I have conquered this one  well I think I have anyway.



Gary I just PM'd you then found this journal but would still appreciate your comments in case I don't have the stamina (despite my best intentions) to finish reading the journal tonight ! 8) 

I have to say though, with the pic on your first post of this thread, I am now, more than ever, determined to get a Trigon. If its possible to make a tank look THAT GOOD, I want one     I am now going to read as much as possible and am pretty excited (in an aquatic sense, lol   )

EDIT:  Just finished !  WOW ! I actually did see this thread but obviously was too lazy to read from the start originally.  I had, at the time, ruled out a Trigon because of the room layout.  As it happens, I have since moved my room around and actually a Trigon is now the best (and most expensive of course) option !

I love the look of them and having read this thread I am now decided ! Better sell some kit to pay for it, LOL.

Thank you for the inspiration Gary. I am looking forward to your pics (and also the ones you said you would do of the skimmer, but I didn't see them so I guess you got distracted or busy with something).

You are using the eheim installation kits I see.  With the nozzle to give good flow.  I was hoping to use my Cal Aqua lily pipes (I have the F3 Efflux which forces water downwards).  Do you think this would be a problem ? I have an Eheim 2078 which is pretty punchy.  

Also, has anyone ever piggy backed two filters together into one return, even though they have individual feeds ?  I could do that to create more force out of the lily pipe.  Ooh,    I have just had a bad thought.  I could even buy a Vortech.  I have always wanted an excuse to get one and I think I may have just found it.  O God !  I hear the sirens.... the Aquarium Police are gonna get me, LOL.


----------



## Gary Nelson (28 Dec 2012)

It's been a while since I updated this as things have been a little hectic!
The moss has had a trim and the tank is still running great (thank god) I am spending just over 1 hour a week on maintenance with the 50% water change - today the filter has had some new 'Purigen' added to keep things nice and clear - I was using carbon and everything seemed fine, but I can't help feeling that the Purigen adds that extra clarity to the water over the carbon.... I guess the next few days will tell me though

Anyway a few photos... (excuse the co2 bubbles)


NMS_0745 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


DSC_0770 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


DSC_0765 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


DSC_0748 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


DSC_0763 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


----------



## LancsRick (28 Dec 2012)

Gary, what's the stunning yellow and black fish in the middle three pictures?


----------



## Gary Nelson (28 Dec 2012)

Hi mate, it's a Hillstream Loach, but comes under a few different names as well (Hillstream Loach, Chinese Butterfly Loach, Hong-Kong Pleco, Chinese Sucker)


----------



## George Farmer (29 Dec 2012)

One of the best corner tanks I've ever seen. Top notch photography too.

Well done, Gary. Can't wait for the PFK feature!


----------



## Gary Nelson (29 Dec 2012)

> One of the best corner tanks I've ever seen. Top notch photography too.
> 
> Well done, Gary. Can't wait for the PFK feature!


 
Cheers George  I was quite pleased how these photos turned out from my little Nikon 1, trouble is now I think I've got the photography bug! I've been on the net most of the morning looking at the Canon EOS's... Mrs is giving me some strange looks too


I can't wait to see my tank in PFK, it's like a dream come true to be honest.... Mind you It did cost me in cream cakes for Nathan!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (29 Dec 2012)

hey gary, tank is looking fantastic, if you can do that in a corner tank id love to see what you could could do with a regular shape!
I think jessops are doing some great prices on the 600d now the 650d is out, somethingfishy just picked one up... think he said about £450 with kit lense and 0% interest free if that interests you...

Any idea when the PFK article is happening mate?


----------



## Antipofish (29 Dec 2012)

Hey Gary its looking Awesome mate.  Nice work.  LOVE the hillstream loach.  Are they happier in numbers do you know ?


----------



## stu_ (29 Dec 2012)

Agree with everyone else, that loach is a little cracker & a fantastic layout.
Basic question for you, if you don't mind.What flavour Moss is that, and is it tied to a number of stones?


----------



## Ian Holdich (29 Dec 2012)

Well done Gary, really good pics mate, and great scape. 

if you're looking for an slr, have a look at the 550d, well worth the little extra.


----------



## Gary Nelson (29 Dec 2012)

> hey gary, tank is looking fantastic, if you can do that in a corner tank id love to see what you could could do with a regular shape!
> I think jessops are doing some great prices on the 600d now the 650d is out, somethingfishy just picked one up... think he said about £450 with kit lense and 0% interest free if that interests you...
> 
> Any idea when the PFK article is happening mate?


 
Hi Iain, thanks for that info on the cameras, I'll take a look later - I'm told my tank will be in PFK's not next issue but the one after that




Antipofish said:


> Hey Gary its looking Awesome mate. Nice work. LOVE the hillstream loach. Are they happier in numbers do you know ?


 
Cheers Chris, I'm not too sure on numbers on the hillstream loach to be honest, I have 2 in my tank and they seem fine 



stu_ said:


> Agree with everyone else, that loach is a little cracker & a fantastic layout. Basic question for you, if you don't mind.What flavour Moss is that, and is it tied to a number of stones?


 
Thanks Stu, I think the moss is Christmas moss, I got it from Aqua Essentials, I thought it was down as 'spiky moss' so I am not 100% sure.... I will try and get a close up pic and maybe someone can ID it


----------



## Gary Nelson (29 Dec 2012)

> Well done Gary, really good pics mate, and great scape.
> 
> if you're looking for an slr, have a look at the 550d, well worth the little extra.


 
Cheers Ian.... Yes I was looking at those, they look great and I know they are popular on here.


----------



## Antipofish (29 Dec 2012)

Gary can you remind me what your substrate layout is now ?  Thanks.


----------



## Gary Nelson (29 Dec 2012)

It is Eco Complete at the back with course sand at the front. Have you decided on what you are using yet on yours?


----------



## Antipofish (29 Dec 2012)

Gary Nelson said:


> It is Eco Complete at the back with course sand at the front. Have you decided on what you are using yet on yours?


 
long story Gary.  I am in a bit of a dilemma.  I am not sure I will be keeping the Trigon.  I had hoped it would go well in the room. It was intended to go against the wall at the back and the side of the wardrobe at the side.  But I have created a "corner" tank that is in the middle of the wall.  It looks odd and I am not sure I like it 

I have contacted the LFS where I bought it but the owner is on holiday till the New Year.  He was talking about having a Trigon in his store as a display tank.  As I got this for a song from him, he may consider taking it back and I need not lose much. Alternatively I can consider selling it through his shop.  Its all a bit up in the air though


----------



## Iain Sutherland (29 Dec 2012)

Antipofish said:


> long story Gary. I am in a bit of a dilemma. I am not sure I will be keeping the Trigon.


 
i only know women that are this indecisive   less thinking more planting mate!


----------



## Antipofish (29 Dec 2012)

easerthegeezer said:


> i only know women that are this indecisive  less thinking more planting mate!


Its not a case of being indecisive, I just dont like the damn thing OK ?  You know what I am over all this.  I wont bother running journals in future.


----------



## Gary Nelson (29 Dec 2012)

Antipofish said:


> long story Gary. I am in a bit of a dilemma. I am not sure I will be keeping the Trigon. I had hoped it would go well in the room. It was intended to go against the wall at the back and the side of the wardrobe at the side. But I have created a "corner" tank that is in the middle of the wall. It looks odd and I am not sure I like it I have contacted the LFS where I bought it but the owner is on holiday till the New Year. He was talking about having a Trigon in his store as a display tank. As I got this for a song from him, he may consider taking it back and I need not lose much. Alternatively I can consider selling it through his shop. Its all a bit up in the air though


 
Sorry to hear this mate, but I know how you feel - I did exactly the same before I bought this Trigon!, I had a white Rio 180.... I hand made all the unit and everything, took me ages too, but it was only when it was all done that I sat there one night sipping a glass of wine and decided it just did not look right in our lounge... thing is, I had actually planted it all! the Mrs went mad when I said I was selling it, having only had just 3 weeks! 

I did sell though and bought thisTrigon, so my advice is.... if your not sure now, move it on for the next project


----------



## Antipofish (29 Dec 2012)

Gary Nelson said:


> Sorry to hear this mate, but I know how you feel - I did exactly the same before I bought this Trigon!, I had a white Rio 180.... I hand made all the unit and everything, took me ages too, but it was only when it was all done that I sat there one night sipping a glass of wine and decided it just did not look right in our lounge... thing is, I had actually planted it all! the Mrs went mad when I said I was selling it, having only had just 3 weeks!
> 
> I did sell though and bought thisTrigon, so my advice is.... if your not sure now, move it on for the next project


 
Thanks for your support and advice Gary, its nice to hear that from someone who knows where I am coming from.  The odd thing is, I LOVED your white tank, especially the cabinet, which really was special.  I wish I had known you were selling it as I would have bought it in a twitch of an eye.  I am now looking at this....  incpiria 300

Although I will have to sell all the tanks to get it.  Thats no big problem though.  Im getting a bit fed up with too many tanks around since they ALL have to go in the bedroom, LOL.  Currently all I have running is a Rio125 which I bought just to put the plants and fish in that came out of the optiwhite.  I figure if I get a good price back for the Trigon, along with the 125, the Aquience, and the little 60L breeder tank, then I can afford this one.  Im not 100% decided yet though.  I may even have one made.  One thing is for sure, it will take a while to sort it all out so for now I am sticking with the 125 and will just let that plod along.


----------



## Gary Nelson (30 Dec 2012)

The Ehiem looks a nice bit of kit, how much is the 300 with the stand then?


----------



## Antipofish (30 Dec 2012)

Gary Nelson said:


> The Ehiem looks a nice bit of kit, how much is the 300 with the stand then?


 
Erm, well its EU999 which is about £820  but I reckon I can get it cheaper than that.  In fact I will HAVE to get it cheaper ! LOL.  Otherwise I will need to consider other options.  Maybe get someone () to make me a nice white gloss cabinet and have an Optiwhite tank made to measure with a gloss lid.


----------



## Gary Nelson (30 Dec 2012)

Quite expensive then! But it does look a nice bit of kit

Well, this afternoon I found myself with a few hours of spare time so decided to spend it on the tank.  I changed my co2 in tank ceramic diffuser back to the in-line 'up atomiser' although when the co2 had only been back on for about 15 minutes I decided the mist was a bit much and the display did not look as nice 


I decided to remove it and give my new 'easy aqua mist atomiser' a go, after it had been in the box for about 3 months!
I placed this under the filter intake and great results!!!  Hardly any co2 bubbles in the display, as the filter intake seems to be grabbing the mist off the co2 atomiser and dissolving most of it by the time it has come out of the filter outlets.


----------



## Gary Nelson (4 Jan 2013)

Well, after lots of research and thinking and a design that I think will fit brilliantly, I have decided to move over to all LED lighting for my tank... this will be daylight and moon light - as some of you know I have tried to keep my Trigon looking as standard as possible when adding the additions that i've put on and the LED lights also have to do this with the hood fitments - my order will be placed later and photos to follow very soon, I can't wait to get started now


----------



## Ady34 (21 Jan 2013)

How's this going Gary?
Any updates on the led lighting and 'very soon' photo updates 
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## hydrophyte (21 Jan 2013)

Hey this tank was looking great a couple of weeks ago. I had not seen that latest update. Do you have any new pictures?

I believe that hillstream loach to be _Sewellia lineolata_, the same fish that I have in my 56G riparium setup.



Gary Nelson said:


> DSC_0765 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary Nelson (21 Jan 2013)

Ady34 said:


> How's this going Gary?
> Any updates on the led lighting and 'very soon' photo updates
> Cheerio
> Ady


 
Hi Ady, yes its still ticking along nicely thank you - I decided to add the LED lights on my next re-scape which will be in June.  I just thought that rather than risk upsetting the balance of this setup and to also to introduce the new lighting system from the beginning in the next journal.  Besides this tanks is due to be in PFK in march, so I could not bear to tear it down just yet.

I am making a few slight tweaks to this though this week, courtesy of some blyxa from 'Nath' (whitey89)  so I will be popping some more pics up very soon and showing this off.


----------



## Gary Nelson (21 Jan 2013)

hydrophyte said:


> Hey this tank was looking great a couple of weeks ago. I had not seen that latest update. Do you have any new pictures?
> 
> I believe that hillstream loach to be _Sewellia lineolata_, the same fish that I have in my 56G riparium setup.


 
Thank you - yes I will be posting a few updates up very soon - the 2 Loach's still continue to be one of my favourite fish in this scape, they are very fascinating little things and display lovely markings.  I will definitely be adding a couple more in my next setup


----------



## Ady34 (21 Jan 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> Hi Ady, yes its still ticking along nicely thank you - I decided to add the LED lights on my next re-scape which will be in June.  I just thought that rather than risk upsetting the balance of this setup and to also to introduce the new lighting system from the beginning in the next journal.  Besides this tanks is due to be in PFK in march, so I could not bear to tear it down just yet.
> 
> I am making a few slight tweaks to this though this week, courtesy of some blyxa from 'Nath' (whitey89)  so I will be popping some more pics up very soon and showing this off.


Sounds good mate, best not to change things when it's going well! Tweaks sound interesting and ill look forward to the updates 'very soon' 
I can't wait for the pfk article, must be the next one out.....
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Gary Nelson (22 Jan 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Sounds good mate, best not to change things when it's going well! Tweaks sound interesting and ill look forward to the updates 'very soon'
> I can't wait for the pfk article, must be the next one out.....
> Cheerio,
> Ady.


 
Cheers Ady - yes it should be in not tomorrows issue, but the one after that


----------



## Mr P (22 Jan 2013)

really nice setup,i have looked but could not find what lighting you are using.
  keep up the great work  roy


----------



## Gary Nelson (22 Jan 2013)

Thanks Roy, Im just using the standard Juwel lighting at present, ive found that more than adequate to grow most things. I plan to switch over to all LED though in June when I do a re-scape.


----------



## Gary Nelson (9 Feb 2013)

Just a bit of an update - today I decided to do a custom fit on my new rear LED light, again wanting this to look as neat as possible and for it to throw a little more light into the back of the display.
I am running this light alongside the T5's as well, but the effect this extra light throws out when the main lights have gone off is superb, very natural looking indeed! I will get some more photos uploaded very soon.
I do plan to change the standard Juwel T5's over to solid state tiles as well in the near future and add the controller.



DSC_0791 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


DSC_0796 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


DSC_0797 by DigitalDream3, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Feb 2013)

That's a very neat job Gary! Hurry up with the pics. 

What tile did you go for is it the 1000 or the 1500?


----------



## Gary Nelson (9 Feb 2013)

Cheers Ian, this is the tiny 400 tile - I wanted a small one to fit right into the back as I've always felt with the trigon that the back never quite gets the light.
I will replace the T5's with the larger ones though, I'm very impressed with these tiles and I can see why you guys are moving over to them  a quality product too!


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Feb 2013)

I know what you mean regarding the light at the back. I always thought that it was dark. I think it's because the filter is normally stuck there, and there was really know need to get light there. Really good idea though mate. I wish these tiles were as popular when I had my corner tank, as I would have probs done the same as you. Are you gonna put a grobeam 600 in the front panel?


----------



## Gary Nelson (9 Feb 2013)

I think I will just go with adding 2 larger tiles in a similar place to where the T5's are - I think I've got the design right to mount them now, as you know the T5 ballast is the holder for the front and rear flaps on the Trigon, so it will involve some custom work! Something I really enjoy doing though, plus it will bring my trigon into the solid state lighting brigade 

Do you have the controller on your new tiles?


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Feb 2013)

Sounds great Gary, and remember to do a write up on how you DIY it.

Yes, I'm using the controller on my tile. It's nice having the flexibility of being able to turn the light down, also the ramping up and down is a great feature.


----------



## Gary Nelson (9 Feb 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Sounds great Gary, and remember to do a write up on how you DIY it.
> 
> Yes, I'm using the controller on my tile. It's nice having the flexibility of being able to turn the light down, also the ramping up and down is a great feature.



Yes I will do mate, I'm terrible at taking pics in stages on a project! I brought my camera out for this update and then I  get that stuck into doing the work that I forget to take the photos... and then I just show the finished product  
Looking back I should of showed the tools used, Dremel in action and the neat silicon work to mount it... To late now though lol

I will definitely do some proper stage by stage photos when I build the custom twin tile mount though


----------



## jimwalsh (9 Feb 2013)

nice work gary.

can I ask how you fitted it?

I have been given a replacement tile from TMC and I am keen not to ruin it again?


----------



## Gary Nelson (10 Feb 2013)

jimwalsh said:


> nice work gary.
> 
> can I ask how you fitted it?
> 
> I have been given a replacement tile from TMC and I am keen not to ruin it again?



Hi Jim, I decided to mount this in the actual flap of the hood, rather than underneath it - I very carefully cut out the shape of the tile about 1mm smaller than the unit it's self with my Dremel.  I then ran a bead of black silicone sealer around the top and bottom.
I found this more than adequate to hold the tile in the hood flap.  Those heat sinks get quite hot so it now has plenty of ventilation to cool.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Feb 2013)

Gary, I love your DIY. Its always neat and slick!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Feb 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Gary, I love your DIY. Its always neat and slick!



Nice edit  cheers Ady!


----------



## Gary Nelson (10 Feb 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Gary, I love your DIY. Its always neat and slick!



Cheers Nath, it took me a few hours, but its well worth it - just like you with your cabinet build... A perfectionist


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Feb 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> Cheers Nath, it took me a few hours, but its well worth it - just like you with your cabinet build... A perfectionist


Thanks man 

I, as you, consider it an investment. For minutes put in, you get hours of enjoyment out!


----------



## Bufo Bill (10 Feb 2013)

Just seen this journal and gone through the lot in one go. I can't really add anything creative, but I just wanted to say that your layout is clever and beautiful, and that your mods for the tank and your home built cabinets are some of the best DIY aquarium work that I have ever seen, and they are truely creative too.

All the best from Bill. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Nelson (10 Feb 2013)

Bufo Bill said:


> Just seen this journal and gone through the lot in one go. I can't really add anything creative, but I just wanted to say that your layout is clever and beautiful, and that your mods for the tank and your home built cabinets are some of the best DIY aquarium work that I have ever seen, and they are truely creative too.
> 
> All the best from Bill.
> 
> ...



Cheers Bill, thank you for your nice comments and I'm glad you have enjoyed the read - I'm planning on doing a re-scape in June and plan to document the next project even more as I go along.


----------



## John S (16 Mar 2013)

Just read the PFK article


----------



## Ady34 (16 Mar 2013)

davem said:


> Just read the PFK article


Yeah, me too.
Really good to see quality readers aquariums in the magazine, showing people what can be achieved even in challenging shaped aquariums.
Great job Gary....bet it feels ace to be featured 
I like the new slot they have in PFK for readers to send in pics of tanks and fish, should be cool.
I noticed from elsewhere on the forum that you may be set to do another scape....maybe already done?.....any clues mate?
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Gary Nelson (17 Mar 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Yeah, me too.
> Really good to see quality readers aquariums in the magazine, showing people what can be achieved even in challenging shaped aquariums.
> Great job Gary....bet it feels ace to be featured
> I like the new slot they have in PFK for readers to send in pics of tanks and fish, should be cool.
> ...


 
Cheers Ady,
I'm looking forward to seeing it that's for sure 
I have been ultra busy this weekend preparing for the next new scape - I'm still altering hard scape at the moment... 8hrs on and off today! I'm getting there though and I've taken loads of photos to start a whole new journal very soon


----------



## Gary Nelson (20 Mar 2013)

Well, I have just read my article in PFK and I am well pleased!   Nathan Hill has done me proud on his excellent write up and Neil's photos are fantastic!


----------



## sa80mark (20 Mar 2013)

Ive just read the article and its brilliant. Its great to see what can be done and as a fish keeper with very little planted tank experience these sort of things are both inspirational and encouraging, very nice job gary 

Mark


----------



## Gary Nelson (20 Mar 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Ive just read the article and its brilliant. Its great to see what can be done and as a fish keeper with very little planted tank experience these sort of things are both inspirational and encouraging, very nice job gary
> 
> Mark


 
Cheers Mark and I am glad you enjoyed the read


----------



## Ady34 (20 Mar 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> Cheers Ady,
> I'm looking forward to seeing it that's for sure
> I have been ultra busy this weekend preparing for the next new scape - I'm still altering hard scape at the moment... 8hrs on and off today! I'm getting there though and I've taken loads of photos to start a whole new journal very soon


Really looking forward to it mate.


----------



## mi casa (20 Mar 2013)

Well done Garry look spot on in PFK


----------



## Ian Holdich (20 Mar 2013)

Just read the article in saisburys, really well done mate.


----------



## Gary Nelson (20 Mar 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Just read the article in saisburys, really well done mate.



What you mean you did not buy a copy!  I never had you down as a shelf reader young Ian lol - thank you though


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Mar 2013)

Fantastic write up with some cracking photos Gary, I think they took all the aspects that make your tank special, and touched on everything, including your great Dremmel work. 

Shocked to read you've only been in the hobby as long as I have too! 

Keep up the good work mate


----------



## Gary Nelson (20 Mar 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Fantastic write up with some cracking photos Gary, I think they took all the aspects that make your tank special, and touched on everything, including your great Dremmel work.
> 
> Shocked to read you've only been in the hobby as long as I have too!
> 
> Keep up the good work mate



Thank you Nath, I'm really chuffed... I took a copy into the office today for work colleagues to pass around and some more great comments, possibility of a few more new tanks starting up soon I think


----------



## Dan walton (2 Mar 2014)

Just stumbled across this tank looks fantastic nice to see corner tanks looking this good


----------



## Gary Nelson (2 Mar 2014)

Dan walton said:


> Just stumbled across this tank looks fantastic nice to see corner tanks looking this good



Thank you Dan


----------



## Room101 (5 Apr 2014)

Hi Gary

I'm 3 weeks into my new scape. Lets call it "The Return of the Trigon 190".

I looked at lots of scapes and your was the one I wanted to recreate.

I feel like I'm close, but I'm in the need of some advice from the experts regarding plant health.

My setup:
Trigon 190.
2 T5.   On at 4.30 off at 10.30
1 Aquaray 400 mini.  On at 6.30 off at 11.30
co2 @ 2.5 to 3BPS  On 2.00 off at 8.30
Filter, Eheim 350t, inline diffuser on the output.
Feeding plants with EI. Dosing 40ml micro, 40 macro every other day. 50% water change(Sat) a week. Rest day from EI is a Sunday. Im using the EI recipe from aquarium plant food.
Substrate is tera complete. Gravel is Fiji. 

Plants:

Wendtii green, Brown
Staurogyne repens
Anubias petite
Alternanthera reineckil pink
Hydrocotyle tripartite
Polygonum sp. Sao Paulo
Microsorum pteropus narrow.
xmas moss.

First week 50% water changer per day. 2nd week 50% every other.

The Anubias petite has leaves that seem to be breaking down. Around the middle of the leaf.

wendtii brown looks good but the wendtii green has one or two brown leaves plus brown edges. I have seen crypt melt before. I don't think its the problem on this occasion. 

Hydrocotyle tripartite,Staurogyne repens has new growth but some of the leaves again are brown and some have brown edges.

Some of the old growth on the xmass moss has furry white algae.

pteropus narrow and Polygonum sp. Sao Paulo are looking good. Especially the Polygonum sp. Sao Paulo. Nearly at the surface.

I'm not after very fast growth just health plants.

Question is. Is all my problems due to a new tank set up? And are the plants just acclimatizing to their new environment?

My instinct is telling me to add more ferts, say 50ml micro, macro.

The flow around the tank should be the same as Garys Trigon was. I'm using the installation kit 1 and 2 plus the eheim wide jet outlet nozzle. The filter flow is not set to maximum on the filter. Its set around 80%. Any more and the fish are swimming in a whirl pool!

Any feed back would be great.



Regards.


----------



## Room101 (5 Apr 2014)

Sorry. Pictures not very good.
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/841/whj8.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/19/yq77.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/27/lhwb.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/819/7pd67.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/716/k4dm.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/594/zajj.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/89/ylbu.jpg
http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/834/utki.jpg

The scape should have better balance when the microsorum starts to grow. Most of it is in the back. I'm 75% happy with the redmoor . I want to move the large piece of wood that's out of the water more to the centre. If I do my zebra plec and king tiger plec wont like me!
I've got 20 green tetra in quarantine plus 10 rummy noise and 3 pygmy corys

Fish in the trigon are: 7 dwarf chain loach. One lonely rummy noise tetra. 3 cardinal tetra. 2 German blue rams. 3 pygmy corys. 5 or so crystal red shrimps. 2 amano shrimp. 2 octos, 4 kuhli loach. 2 glass cat fish. 6 mosquito rasbora and a Corydoras sterba.
The aquaray 400 give a great affect when its on!. I'll take better pic's when all the fish are in.
I would like to sort my plants before the new arrivals.
Regards


----------



## Carl Whitbread (19 Jul 2014)

Hi Gary,
Well done on the tank, it really is impressive. You have highlighted how fish keeping is an art as well as a hobby and can really bring out the creativity in us all and I for one will say that what you have documented and done is really inspirational. 

Do I see that you are using Juwel reflectors on your lights? 

I notice that you do not have any air stone in your tank. Now I thought that an air stone was mandatory if using pressurised CO2 system. Mine is running at the opposite end of the CO2 cycle. My CO2 goes on from 12pm - 9pm and my air stone goes on from about 2am - 6am. So is it really necessary to use an air stone at all?

In my planted tank (if that is what you call it) I use a TMC CO2 reactor inside the tank with a submersible pump, I use a phosban reactor (external) but this is powered by a submersible pump, I use a submersible tunze and I use a eheim skimmer (really impressed) so already you can imagine how much clutter and pipes there are in my tank and I wonder if I actually need half of it at all.  I think it all ruins my tank. I have also started EI dosing and am beginning to see impressive results. 

Would really appreciate your views and advice on this? 

I would post a picture of my tank but I have had to cut back all the plants (except 1) as I had to remove large amounts of black algae on the plants.[DOUBLEPOST=1405767589][/DOUBLEPOST]Forgot to mention that my tank in question is a Juwel Vision 180 (bow fronted) with an external Juwel Professional 3 250 but I am replacing this with a Juwel Classic Cannister 350 as I think the 250 is not performing well enough for my tank.


----------



## Matt knight (3 Jul 2015)

Hi Gary, I know it was a while since you made this post but I had a question for you if you don't mind. I too have bought the eheim kits 1 and 2 after seeing how good a job you did modding your trigon. Do you know the code of the skimmer attachment you added on? Also could you post a close up of how you added it on or give me some advice on how you did it? Thanks in advance


----------



## AquaManC02 (26 May 2016)

What is the exact set up for co2. I see the fire extinguisher (great idea btw!) I see the regulator @ co2 tubing. But what are the black things on the tubing (check valves/anti syphon) & what is the device that the tubing is going in & out of its clear plastic or glass with liquid inside which hangs on your centre support of the cabinet. I'm using liquid c02 now but maybe will upgrade to your type set up. Will I need a c02 checker inside the tank? How often does the liquid in the c02 checker need replacing? What is the device attached to your cabinet left door is it thermal? Any tips or hints on how you set all this up will be much appreciated.

I've been learning from my own mistakes & it's costed a small fortune. 

Thank you


Ross


----------

